# Hack to make Timer Remote work with Gemmy IR Fog Machine?



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

Is there info on here how to hack the WalMart/Target Gemmy Fog Machine's that have the IR remotes in order to wire it with the old Gemmy remote timers? 

It's mentioned that it's possible in the linked video. It looks like he took the link out. My browser's acting up with youtube so I can't PM the uploaded. A search didn't turn up anything.

I read reviews that say the IR remote has to be a clear shot no more than 3ft away. My old Gemmy died on me but the timer remote works.


----------



## namrog (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't have a IR fogger but they try to keep them as cheap as possible and try to use as many common parts as well. You need to do a little research. Making sure the machine is unplugged, take the cover off and see how the it is wired to the IF control on the top. If you can take a picture and post it would help. Check the wire coming from the on/off switch going to the IR function. If there are three wires green, white and black, going to the IR board then you can splice the timer to that. If you've ever wired an outlet you should be able to handle it. Note, leave enough wire at the ends to be able to put it back in case it doesn't work.

Note; someone else on this forum recommended for a cheap fogger, Spencers fog machine, because it already comes with the timer unit


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanx! Yeah I finally found some pics of timer remotes that show the wires and which ones are usually the Line, Neutral, and Output. I hadn't gotten the IR Gemmy. So yeah that's why I was trying to picture how it could be spliced to a timer remote since I have two of timers. What you said makes sense.

My older silver Gemmy that died on me would turn on and the green light would be on the regular remote but wouldn't turn on the pump when pressed. The timer remote would light up red and yellow but not green. The timer and regular remote work on my older Gemmy.


----------

